# toy garage



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

hi all
not been in for a while.been playing with my new cnc machine.im after some toy garage plans,if any 1 can help will love you forever.

andy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

What sort of garage are you thinking of? Have you got an prototype pictures?


----------



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

hi dave r 
nothing to complicated its for a 3 year old,was thinking some thing basic that i could add to has he gets older.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

Are you thinking of a repair garage, then? Or maybe something like this.


----------



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

that looks kool dave but was thinking more of repair garage and petrel.
is that 1 you have made dave.
andy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

No. I haven't made it. I just did an image serach on Google.

So a service garage, hmmm? I bet I could come up with something basic for you. What do you want to make it from? Could you find a photo on the internet of a garage similar to what you want to build?


----------



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

some thing like these











andy

ps needs to be wood


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

Wood it'll be. I'll see what I can come up with for you. How big? For what size cars?


----------



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

hi
think about 24x18 ish should be ok its for the small match box cars.
your a gent.
andy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

So what do you think of something like this? It was just quick to give you an idea.









I have a lift in mind for the tower but haven't drawn it yet.


----------



## Jacob (14 Nov 2010)

Some good ideas here, I'm in the market for garage designs.

Had farm/garage thread here http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewt ... age#p56293


----------



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

hi
dave that looks dung hot mate all i got to do now is try to make 1.
thanks again 
andy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

Do you have SketchUp? If so, I could e-mail the drawing to you. I drew it so it can be disassembled and so you could get the dimensions off it. I didn't draw them in but because a lot of the parts like walls are thin, I would add some little glue blocks for strength.


----------



## windows20 (14 Nov 2010)

dave that would be even better.ok if i pm my email.
thanks
andy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

I'll watch for the PM.


----------



## windows20 (15 Nov 2010)

hi dave
thank you for doing that looks great.plenty of scope to add to it as he gets older.
thanks again
andy


----------



## Toolie (7 Sep 2011)

Hi, can someone let me know what CAD software was used to create the toy garage visuals and is cheap/free?
toy garage


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (7 Sep 2011)

http://sketchup.google.com


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Sep 2011)

Toolie":1tsb0h4m said:


> Hi, can someone let me know what CAD software was used to create the toy garage visuals and is cheap/free?
> toy garage



:roll: 

Thanks Pvt Ryan .


----------

